
The Man Who Turned Night into Day - aceperry
http://motherboard.vice.com/read/the-man-who-turned-night-into-day
======
scandox
The project website of the designer is cool:

[http://src.space.ru/inform-e.htm](http://src.space.ru/inform-e.htm)

The final line is class:

"We, as developers of large space-based structures, hope that in the future we
will not only vex astronomers with our extremist experiments but we will also
be able to provide scientists with unique tools for real exploration of the
farthest corners of the Universe, as well as serve our civilization here on
Earth in need and through the hard times."

